# How to buy from Monster Guts?



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I need to buy a motor. I hoped to get it from Monster guts but I cannot figure out how to buy anything. I clicked "add to cart" and tried to go to my chart for checkout. It is not there. I tried E-mail, I even called the number from work this afternoon. No dice. How in the **** do you buy anything from that site.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

put the item in your basket, when you are ready to pay click view cart link on left side, then click checkout, you'll need to register if your a first time buyer, and then the page will prompt you for all your info.

and no I dont work for or even know these guys. Just a customer.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Did you register with the site? I don't think anything will transfer to the checkout process unless you're registered.

Edit: DC beat me to it!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

If you leave a phone message it will be returned (in my experience).


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I cannot find a "View Cart" or "Checkout" anywhere on the site.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If you click on "Buy" for an item, you should go to the "View Basket" page automatically. Clicking on "Checkout" will take you to the Registration page (if not registered) or the address confirmation page.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I think this might be a browser issue. What browser and anti-spyware are you using? They might be blocking code execution.

I'm using Maxthon browser and had no problems ordering from the site. I also got fast response from them when I ordered (a prop controller).


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I just have Internet Explorer and Norton. I have ordered from many other places before.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

fritz42_male said:


> I think this might be a browser issue. What browser and anti-spyware are you using? They might be blocking code execution.
> 
> I'm using Maxthon browser and had no problems ordering from the site. I also got fast response from them when I ordered (a prop controller).


Could be - try temporarily disabling your popup blocker.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I went in with Firefox and it worked fine. I decided the motor was way too expensive. $60.00 with shipping. I just got one at Burden Surplus Center. Got a 6 rpm 115v ac motor and a fan for under $40.00


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Someone who uses Internet Explorer! - hey, I'll have to put this in my diary!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Monsterguts, Dean will give you customer service that you don't find at other places. He will walk you through the entire setup process and backup his product. That is worth an extra few bucks.


----------

